# هايدى منتصر على موقع للاغانى (موضوع للنقاش)



## الامير الحزين (12 يناير 2009)

*السلام لكم​**


وانا بتصفح موقع لاغانى وجد اسم هايدى منتصر بصراحة شدنى الاسم


لكن لم يخطر ببالى انها هايدى منتصر المرنمة المحبوبة لنا جميعا


قولت افتح الصفحة واشوف مين اسمها زى اسم المرنمة


بعد تركيز فى الاسم وماهى الالبومات التى صدرت منها


وجد بنفس العنوان تراتيل لهايدى منتصر والبومات


مفاجاة هى فعلا هايدى منتصر المرنمة وكل البوماتها


بصراحة اندهشت ترانيم مسيحية على موقع اغانى



وسالت نفسى ياترى رفع الترانيم على موقع اغانى فى مصلحتنا ام ضدتها


هل هذة الفكرة حرام لانك بتوضع ترانيم وسط اغانى



هل انت انتى موافق ان ترانيمنا توضع على موقع اغانى مشهور



ولا ترفض الفكرة وتطالب بحذف الترانيم من على الموقع



سواء الرفض او القبول ارجو يكون بسبب




ارجو مشاركتكم معى وترك الردود​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*انت متاكد يا امير  ان هايدي منتصر هي نفسها اللي علي موقع الاغاني  وليها اغاني ؟؟؟
لو هي صحيح والترانيم محطوطة في موقع للاغاني انا طبعا مش موافقة علي كدة 
والسبب طبعا معروف 
لان الناس اللي مش من ديانتنا اللي هيدخلو  ويسمعو الترانيم ممكن يقعدو يتريقوا علينا
او كمان يغلطوا فينا 
لان اللي مفيهوش الروح القدس مش هيفهم الكلام  وممكن يستهزا بينا 
مرسي يا امير​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *انت متاكد يا امير  ان هايدي منتصر هي نفسها اللي علي موقع الاغاني  وليها اغاني ؟؟؟
> لو هي صحيح والترانيم محطوطة في موقع للاغاني انا طبعا مش موافقة علي كدة
> والسبب طبعا معروف
> لان الناس اللي مش من ديانتنا اللي هيدخلو  ويسمعو الترانيم ممكن يقعدو يتريقوا علينا
> ...





اولا شكرا على مرورك
انا متاكد انها هايدى منتصر  بس هى ملهاش اغانى على الموقع لانها اساسا  
لم تغنى اساسا 
الموجود على الموقع البومات الترانيم  ساكت لية    خلينى اعيشلك     عارفنى  

انا بيحرق دمى التعليقات 
ومين اللى سمح ليهم يرفعوا ترانيمنا على موقع اغانى


----------



## drmichaelkola (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

طبعا دى كارثة احنا مش ناقصين استهزاء كفاية بصراحة اللبس بتاع المسيحيات اللى صار بينى و بينكم فضيحة انا نفسى بقيت اخجل من المنظر دة فى الشوارع يا ريت يا جماعة نحافظ و نحترم مسيحيتنا و مانكنش سبب تجديف على اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح(ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)


----------



## +pepo+ (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

لا طبعن ده حتى حرام تانا بستحرم احض اغانى بعد لما اسمع ترنيم و حتى قبليها 
ده ماما مش عيزانى احض اغانى على الجهاز خالص 
مرسى يا اميره


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

امير

انا مع التبشير باي طريقة

المسيح نفسه دخل بيت العشارين والخطأة واكل معهم

المسيح بنفسه اهين وضرب وعذب  الى اخره..

فلنعتبر الترانيم ربنا يسوع..........

والاغاني  الخطأة......... 
ممكن اي انسان وهو بيسمع يجي الوحي او الايمان

الى اخره

نحنا لسنا بأسلام لنسأل عن المظاهر

يعني لو رسموا نبيهم يبقى اهانوا الدين كله

او لو ترجموا القرأن الى غير لغات  نفس الشيء


شكراااااااا امير  سؤالك بمحله
ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



drmichaelkola قال:


> طبعا دى كارثة احنا مش ناقصين استهزاء كفاية بصراحة اللبس بتاع المسيحيات اللى صار بينى و بينكم فضيحة انا نفسى بقيت اخجل من المنظر دة فى الشوارع يا ريت يا جماعة نحافظ و نحترم مسيحيتنا و مانكنش سبب تجديف على اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح(ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)





شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك جياتك
مش عارف مين بس المسيحى اللى رفع الترانيم الى  الموقع


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



+pepo+ قال:


> لا طبعن ده حتى حرام تانا بستحرم احض اغانى بعد لما اسمع ترنيم و حتى قبليها
> ده ماما مش عيزانى احض اغانى على الجهاز خالص
> مرسى يا اميره






اولا اسمى الامير الحزين  مش  اميرة 
المهم  شكرا على مرورك  
على التعليق اللى انت قولتة نفسة بيحصل معايا فى البيت


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



كليمو قال:


> امير
> 
> انا مع التبشير باي طريقة
> 
> ...







شكرا كليمو على مرورك 
بس التبشير يفرق عن انك ترفع ترانيم على موقع اغانى 
لان الانسان اللى مش مليان بالروح القدس مش هيفهمها وكمان هيتريق علينا


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*انا مش معترضة على كل اللى بتقولوه
فى ناس كتير بتتريق من غير ما تكون فاهمة حاجة
بس اعتد ان وجود الترانيم دى مش هايفر فى حاجة
ماهى الترانيم موجودة فى منتديات ومواقع كتيرة
ومن غير اى قيود او شروط
والتهكم والتريقة موجودين دايما وعلى اى حاجة​*


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*فى حاجة كمان يا شباب
طب ما نشيل كل الترانيم اللى على اليوتيوب كمان
لو اى حد منكم دخل على اليوتيوب وشاف الفيديوهات
اللى مرفوعة مثلا وعليها لقطات مكتوب انها معجزات
واللقطات دى اصلا مش واضحة خالص
هاتلاقو كمية تريقة وشتايم علينا فى التعليقات​*


----------



## coconut (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

ya tara seme3tom taraneem haidy montaser walla kalam we 7'owof we bas.el tarneem now3 men el tabsheer be an elahna allah al kalema nosabe7h bel tarneem wal tas bee7.ليه نخاف او نجشى التريقه طالما ربنا سبق وقال لنا انهم سيبغضونكم بلا سبب.....يااللي حولت المراره اللي في حياتي لترنيمات:::حتى ضعفي وجرح قلبي ما منعش الاحسانات....خللي اللي يرنم يرنم واللي يسمع يتلمس بروح الله...وسيبه هو يعمل......فهو يعمل بيك او بغيركز


----------



## michael_nbe (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

مساء الخير عليكم , دى تعتبر أول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى عموماً وأتمنى انى ابقى واحد منكم
ليا رأى أحب أقوله
كان ليا الشرف انى اشتركت مع فريق كنيستى فى المنيا من حوالى 10 سنين ورنمت ولحنت فى الشريط
وبإعتبار ان من العازفين معانا كان فيه شباب من غير المسيحيين وكانوا مبسوطين جداً بالعمل حتى لو ماكانوش مركزين فى الكلمات بس أكيد هاييجى يوم ويركزوا فيها ويحاولو انهم يهتموا شوية شوية بكل كلمة من كلمات ترانيمنا

وأنا بقول طبعاً دى حالة غريبة شوية أن شريط هايدى وهى من زمايلنا فى احدى كنايس المنيا يوضع على موقع أغانى وأعتقد ان الهدف منه كان لجمال صوتها وجمال الألحان وده الهدف الأساسى من ربطه بالموقع لاكن جايز ربنا يخلى الناس اللى ممكن تسمع صوتها انها تبتدى تركز فى الكلمات لإن من مميزات ألحان كنيستنا انها بتثبت فى الأزهان بسرعة وممكن تتردد بسهولة من غير المسيحيين وربنا يكمل عمله معاهم

يا جماعة أعتقد ان مافيش مشكلة من وضع هذا الشريط بموقع أغانى لإن ببساطة مش هانقدر نوصل للأدمن بس العيب - فى إعتقادى - انها تعمل شريط أغانى وبالتالى يوضع ضمن هذا الموقع

وموضوع أن الناس ممكن تتريق من الكلمات أنا ماعتقدش إنه ممكن يحصل وإن حصل ربنا هو اللى بإيده يعمل الخير لإن الكلام هايطلع من غير شرايط وبشرايط زى ماحنا عارفين

ويا رب يجعل فى صوتها خدمة لإسمه من آخرين


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*انا هايدى صحبيتى واعرفها معرفة شخصية من ايام الدراسة الاعدادية 

هيا اولا مش بتغنى ولا بتفكر تغنى واتعرض عليها كتير ورفضت 

ثانيا بعد سواعى الناس بترفع الترانيم على مواقع اغانى بيعتبروا ده سرعة فى الانتشار للشباب المسيحى الضائع وسط هذه المواقع 

ثالثا بعض المسلمات بتسمع هذه الترانيم ووضعينها على الموبايلات على انها اغانى للمطربة شيرين 
ودة حصل قدام اصحابى فى القطورات 

رابعا انا معاك يا امير ان احنا كدة  بنخليهم يغلطوا ويتريقوا على الكلام دة لا تلقوا بخبز البنين الى الكلاب 

وربنا يحافظ علينا ويحمينا مرسية يا امير لطرحك للموضوع ​*


----------



## michael_nbe (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

انا اسف يا انجى ان كنتى فهمتى من كلامى انى بقول على هايدى انها بتغنى
انا ماقصدتش كده خالص وأنا عارف كويس انها عمرها ماهتغنى وعارف كمان مشوارها لحد مإبتدت تشترك فى خدمة الترانيم .

ولسة مصمم ان الموضوع مافيهوش مشكلة خالص , وإن كان فيه مشكلة من وجهت نظر الأعضاء أرجو طرح الحل إن وجد ؟


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*لا يامايكل انا بقول الكلام ده عام 

مش عليك خالص ولا على ردك 

انت منورنا وانتشر يلا فى كل المنتدى وريهم المنياوية ​*


----------



## michael_nbe (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

ميرسى ليكى يا انجى , بجد ماكنتش متوقع ان يكون رد فعلك كدة
بس على العموم انا بحب الترانيم جداً وأشكر ربنا ان نشاطنا فى الكنيسة خلانا من أبرز الكنايس على مستوى الجمهورية لإننا كل سنة بناخذ الجوايز الأولى
وأتمنى انكم تصلولى أنا وجماعة أصحابى لإننا أخدنا خطوات جدية لتكوين إسم فريق شامل يعمل فى كل الأنشطة الكنسية وإن شاء الله هانفاجئكم بأعمال لأول مرة تتعمل على مستوى الجمهورية وعلى مستوى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية 

وعلى قد ماهاقدر هاكون معاكم فى كل المنتديات , لإن بجد الخدمة بتاعتكم جميلة جداً وربنا يكمل تعب محبتكم


----------



## coconut (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

*الابن المباركmichael_nbe :سلام لك و لكل الاحباء من المنيا.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينه كائنه على جبل..انا اعجبت بترانيم الابنه هايدي عند مشاهدتي لفيلم فخر الرهبنه,كذلك ارسل لي اولادي في الخدمه ترنيمه من ال يو تيوب خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم....بكيت عند سماعها.....حقا انها ترانيم لها مسحه من روح الله...تؤدي حتما الي حاله انسكاب تحت قدمي الله...ممكن تفتح على صلاه ..لان الكلام مكتوب بلروح....كذلك الترنيم ايضا بالروح......واخيرا المستمع بالروح  هو  الذي سيستفيد فقط...على فكره اهم من نجاحكم على مستوى الحمهوريه.....هو نجاح الترانيم على التملك على القلوب الحجريه البعيده و الشارده في هذه الايام... وياسيدي كمان نصلي ان تجذب تللك الخراف الاخري التي ليست من هذه الحظيره...يو:10 الرب يستخدمكم بالكامل لمجد اسمه.... *


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



cobcob قال:


> *انا مش معترضة على كل اللى بتقولوه
> فى ناس كتير بتتريق من غير ما تكون فاهمة حاجة
> بس اعتد ان وجود الترانيم دى مش هايفر فى حاجة
> ماهى الترانيم موجودة فى منتديات ومواقع كتيرة
> ...



شكرا على مرورك
صدقينى هيفرق لما ترانيم بتوضع على موقع اغانى 
وعلى فكرة انا مش طارح الموضوع وبقول لو الترانيم رفعت الى موقع اغانى 
انا فعلا شفت بعنيا يمكن لو حد قالى مكنتش صدقت 
وانا معاكى ان التريقة موجودة والتهكم والسخرية 
لكن اللى رفع الترانيم دى مفكرش فى السخرية والتهكم ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



cobcob قال:


> *فى حاجة كمان يا شباب
> طب ما نشيل كل الترانيم اللى على اليوتيوب كمان
> لو اى حد منكم دخل على اليوتيوب وشاف الفيديوهات
> اللى مرفوعة مثلا وعليها لقطات مكتوب انها معجزات
> ...




شكرا على مرورك يامشرفة الترانيم 
عايز اقولك شى انتى هتسمحى لعضو يرفع الى قسم الترانيم  ايات غير مسيحية 
طبعا لالالالا  لانها هتلاقى اعتراض وتهكم مننا كامسيحيين وكمان الاهم انها غير لائقة بالمسيح
لية احنا نوضوع ترانيم مش فى مكانها الصحيح 
انسان داخل يحمل اغانى يلاقى ترانيم مسيحية  خدى عندك شتائم
ارفعوة الى المنتديات المسيحية


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



coconut قال:


> ya tara seme3tom taraneem haidy montaser walla kalam we 7'owof we bas.el tarneem now3 men el tabsheer be an elahna allah al kalema nosabe7h bel tarneem wal tas bee7.ليه نخاف او نجشى التريقه طالما ربنا سبق وقال لنا انهم سيبغضونكم بلا سبب.....يااللي حولت المراره اللي في حياتي لترنيمات:::حتى ضعفي وجرح قلبي ما منعش الاحسانات....خللي اللي يرنم يرنم واللي يسمع يتلمس بروح الله...وسيبه هو يعمل......فهو يعمل بيك او بغيركز





شكرا على مرورك 
لية اساسا ارفع ترانيم فى موقع اغانى اية الهدف  
احنا عندنا منتديات مسيحية كتير ارفع الى المنتديات


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



michael_nbe قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم , دى تعتبر أول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى عموماً وأتمنى انى ابقى واحد منكم
> ليا رأى أحب أقوله
> كان ليا الشرف انى اشتركت مع فريق كنيستى فى المنيا من حوالى 10 سنين ورنمت ولحنت فى الشريط
> وبإعتبار ان من العازفين معانا كان فيه شباب من غير المسيحيين وكانوا مبسوطين جداً بالعمل حتى لو ماكانوش مركزين فى الكلمات بس أكيد هاييجى يوم ويركزوا فيها ويحاولو انهم يهتموا شوية شوية بكل كلمة من كلمات ترانيمنا
> ...





اولا شكرا على مرورك 
وانت منور المنتدى ومنتظرين منك مواضيع وارائك وعايز يكون المنتدى هو عائلتك منورررررررررررررر
انا اختلف معاك ان الترانيم ترفع على موقع اغانى 
واذا كانوا اصحابك غير مسيحين وبيعملوا معاك ترانيم اعتقد علشان انهم اصدقائك وكمان شغلهم 
لكن التريقة هتكون موجودة


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*

انا موافق على كلام كليمو جدا ده راى


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا هايدى صحبيتى واعرفها معرفة شخصية من ايام الدراسة الاعدادية
> 
> هيا اولا مش بتغنى ولا بتفكر تغنى واتعرض عليها كتير ورفضت
> 
> ...





انا عارف ان هايدى صعب تغنى  ومتفميش راس موضوع غلط  
هايدى منتصر بتغنى  موضوع للنقاش  
انا قصدى
انا وداخل الموقع علشان احمل اغانى وجد تراتيل لهايدى منتصر قولت ممكن هايدى كدة تغنى وياترى بعد ماتغنى ممكن احنا نسمع ليها ترانيم تانى
لكن انا متاكد انسانة مثل هايدى مستحيل تغنى 
انا معاكى ان فى ناس مسلمين بتاخد هايدى على انها شيرين ودا حصل لما نزلت ترنيمة خارج اسوارك يااورشليم 
اللى بيسمع دا بيسمع لشيرين مش لهايدى بيسمع اغانى مش ترانيم 
واول مايكتشف الحقيقة هيمسح الترنيمة من على الموبيل ويتريق 
المفروض كل شى فى مكانة الصحيح 
ولو انسان بيدخل منتدى مسيحى ويتريق دا قاصد يدخل علشان يتريق ويغلط 
لكن اللى داخل موقع اغانى مش فى بالة الموضوع دا لكن لما يعرف انها ترانيم خدى عندك

شكرا يانجى على مرورك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



michael_nbe قال:


> انا اسف يا انجى ان كنتى فهمتى من كلامى انى بقول على هايدى انها بتغنى
> انا ماقصدتش كده خالص وأنا عارف كويس انها عمرها ماهتغنى وعارف كمان مشوارها لحد مإبتدت تشترك فى خدمة الترانيم .
> 
> ولسة مصمم ان الموضوع مافيهوش مشكلة خالص , وإن كان فيه مشكلة من وجهت نظر الأعضاء أرجو طرح الحل إن وجد ؟



ياصديقى الترانيم موجودة على جميع منتديات المسيحية 
لية احنا نرفعها الى موقع اغنى لا يليق بنا


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا يامايكل انا بقول الكلام ده عام
> 
> مش عليك خالص ولا على ردك
> 
> انت منورنا وانتشر يلا فى كل المنتدى وريهم المنياوية ​*





ياسلام عليكى يانجى قلبك طيب وكبير 
واية انتشر خليهم يشوفوا المنياوية 
اية انتم بتهدوونا


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



coconut قال:


> *الابن المباركmichael_nbe :سلام لك و لكل الاحباء من المنيا.لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينه كائنه على جبل..انا اعجبت بترانيم الابنه هايدي عند مشاهدتي لفيلم فخر الرهبنه,كذلك ارسل لي اولادي في الخدمه ترنيمه من ال يو تيوب خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم....بكيت عند سماعها.....حقا انها ترانيم لها مسحه من روح الله...تؤدي حتما الي حاله انسكاب تحت قدمي الله...ممكن تفتح على صلاه ..لان الكلام مكتوب بلروح....كذلك الترنيم ايضا بالروح......واخيرا المستمع بالروح  هو  الذي سيستفيد فقط...على فكره اهم من نجاحكم على مستوى الحمهوريه.....هو نجاح الترانيم على التملك على القلوب الحجريه البعيده و الشارده في هذه الايام... وياسيدي كمان نصلي ان تجذب تللك الخراف الاخري التي ليست من هذه الحظيره وياسيدي كمان نصلي ان تجذب تللك الخراف الاخري التي ليست من هذه الحظيره...يو:10 الرب يستخدمكم بالكامل لمجد اسمه.... *



شكرا على مرورك 
وانا معاكى  يارب دايما فى نجاح  
و وياسيدي كمان نصلي ان تجذب تللك الخراف الاخري التي ليست من هذه الحظيره


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: هايدى منتصر  بتغنى   (موضوع للنقاش)*



ارميا فتحى نصيف قال:


> انا موافق على كلام كليمو جدا ده راى



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## michael_nbe (13 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير على كل الأعضاء , أنا قريت كل أراءكم بس احب اوضح ان الشغل اللى عملناه من فترة اللى اشترك فى الموسيقى دول ماكانوش اصحابى ولا حاجة دول عازفين بس واعجبوا بكل العمل .
اما بقى بالنسبة لموضوع طرح الترانيم على مواقع الأغانى فأكيد انتم مش هاتقدرو توصلوا للى بيعمل ده علشان تمنعوه .
فبالتالى مافيش حاجة نقدر نعملها
لاكن الأصل فى الموضوع انه اكيد مش مستحب


----------



## michael_nbe (13 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة للرد على طارح الموضوع الأمير الحزين احب اقوله انى اتمنى انى اكون واحد منكم وليا الشرف بجد .
وفيما يتعلق بالعمل اللى بعمله مع أصحابى انا بس حبيت أوضح ان الموضوع كبير ومش سهل خالص علشان كدة احنا فكرنا فى حاجة تكون الأولى على مستوى الكنيسة فى الجمهورية .
واللى خلانا نفكر فى الموضوع بالطريقة دى ان الحمد لله عندنا كل الإمكانيات والطاقات اللى تعمل ده وبإذن ربنا وبنعمته هاتفخروا بكل الأعمال , بس صللولنا علشان ربنا يبارك العمل ده لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

michael_nbe قال:


> صباح الخير على كل الأعضاء , أنا قريت كل أراءكم بس احب اوضح ان الشغل اللى عملناه من فترة اللى اشترك فى الموسيقى دول ماكانوش اصحابى ولا حاجة دول عازفين بس واعجبوا بكل العمل .
> اما بقى بالنسبة لموضوع طرح الترانيم على مواقع الأغانى فأكيد انتم مش هاتقدرو توصلوا للى بيعمل ده علشان تمنعوه .
> فبالتالى مافيش حاجة نقدر نعملها
> لاكن الأصل فى الموضوع انه اكيد مش مستحب






شكرا على مرورك 
وفعلا الموضوع مش مستحب انك ترفع ترانيم على موقع اغانى


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 يناير 2009)

michael_nbe قال:


> بالنسبة للرد على طارح الموضوع الأمير الحزين احب اقوله انى اتمنى انى اكون واحد منكم وليا الشرف بجد .
> وفيما يتعلق بالعمل اللى بعمله مع أصحابى انا بس حبيت أوضح ان الموضوع كبير ومش سهل خالص علشان كدة احنا فكرنا فى حاجة تكون الأولى على مستوى الكنيسة فى الجمهورية .
> واللى خلانا نفكر فى الموضوع بالطريقة دى ان الحمد لله عندنا كل الإمكانيات والطاقات اللى تعمل ده وبإذن ربنا وبنعمته هاتفخروا بكل الأعمال , بس صللولنا علشان ربنا يبارك العمل ده لمجد اسمه القدوس





مايكل  انت منور هنا فى منتديات الكنيسة واحنا هنا كلنا اخوة واصدقاء ويارب تكون سعيد وسطينا 
اما على مجهودكم ربنا معاكم وعايزين حاجات جميلة تانى 
ربنا معاكم ومع كل انسان مسيحى 
شكرا على مرورك نورت موضوع


----------



## michael_nbe (14 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير على كل أعضاء المنتدى
وأحب أشكر اخويا الأمير الحزين على حسن ضيافته وأتمنى انه ينسى شوية الحزن ده ويرميه على ربنا ويغير إسمه , ده أمنيه طبعاً مش أكتر
وربنا يكمل تعبكم ويعوضكم كل الخير


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 يناير 2009)

michael_nbe قال:


> صباح الخير على كل أعضاء المنتدى
> وأحب أشكر اخويا الأمير الحزين على حسن ضيافته وأتمنى انه ينسى شوية الحزن ده ويرميه على ربنا ويغير إسمه , ده أمنيه طبعاً مش أكتر
> وربنا يكمل تعبكم ويعوضكم كل الخير






شكرا مايكل على شعورك النبيل 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

